# Herping in England



## Tom Pidgeon (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi just wondering if anyone has been herping in england succesfully because im thinking of doin it just seeing if anyone has any tips. thanks


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Tom Pidgeon said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has been herping in england succesfully because im thinking of doin it just seeing if anyone has any tips. thanks


 
What is it your looking for?


----------



## Tom Pidgeon (Sep 18, 2010)

i am looking for a grass snake or a adder and lizards if im lucky also would like to find a few newts i think im gonna try a national trust park called lyme park because theres loads of places that are away from people and things that would put the animals from roaming.
and yea i am going to be carefull fii come across a adder lol.​


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

why not join your local ARG (Amphibian and Reptile Group) and do some volunteering? you'd get lots of tips and help from people who know where to go.


----------



## Tom Pidgeon (Sep 18, 2010)

ok i will how do i join


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a list of groups, I was thinking of joining the surrey one

ARG-UK - Amphibian & Reptile Group of United Kingdom


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

The biggest tip i will give is never give location details on the net! the arg is the best way to go..


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Another big tip is not to go UK herping in mid september, it's tooo cold.

You need to wait until next spring now. Wait for a few warm sunny days next april/may then start looking.

Natrix


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/359230-field.html


----------

